# The art of marriage + A guys view on breakup



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;P4dIvxzmz2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4dIvxzmz2s[/video]

This second one is in a bad quality, but try and watch it anyway, it is funny.

[video=youtube;CVX9uci96ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVX9uci96ak"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVX9uci96ak[/video]


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 27, 2009)

Those are pretty funny


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Hawkins is funny. You ought to see him in person!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 27, 2009)

Very funny....hope you took some notes


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 28, 2009)

I have Tim's DVD _I'm No Rockstar_. Tim Hawkins is amazing!


----------



## BlueVark (Mar 28, 2009)

Good stuff...sadly I may be guilty of some "Things You Don't Say to Your Wife."

Praise God for understanding women...Mike


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

BlueVark said:


> Good stuff...sadly I may be guilty of some "Things You Don't Say to Your Wife."
> 
> Praise God for understanding women...Mike


I am a Man, we are idiots about some things we say, I wish I had an INTANT REWIND button for various "slips" I have had in my Marriage!!! That would be cool! "Oh,MAN! did I just say the chick on the tele was hot...aloud, must have, wife is looking...." REWIND. Erase. Nope never happened!


----------

